# Anyone Know What Happened to [email protected] Repair?



## vw4fun (May 5, 2009)

I left a reel to be repaired with Brandi in July. She said she was busy and would have the reel repaired by Sept 2. She even mentioned we could meet at a boat ramp close my home to pick up the reel when it would be ready. I've left messages on her voice mail asking to return my phone call. No responded so far. Anyone know information how to reach her?

Thanks


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks like she hasn't logged in since October. Have you tried going to the place where you dropped it off?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I always had top notch service with her and Joey.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vw4fun (May 5, 2009)

Here last FaceBook post said she was going out of country through Sept. I've left messages at 832-316-6460. Since she said they come to the boat ramp in my area often I thought I'd be patient and wait so it would be convenient for her. I'm only a mile down the road from the boat ramp. Next time I'm in her area (which is not very often) I'll stop by the house to see if she is still in business. hwell:

R


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Man I hate to hear this they are good people and do awesome work 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Googan (Mar 21, 2013)

looks like they took the money and ran i know another fisherman who lost their reels with them. It always the nice ones who end up screwing you


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Maybe hard times? Don't think they are thieves at all
Joey last posted Dec 20
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Did some digging and 832-244-3542 was posted the the Facebook page for Joey. That was posted late November so looks like they are still working just not really responding. Poor customer service imo.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Still own the house down in Pearland per Brazoria CAD. Search on Google shows he works/worked at NOV. Maybe he got laid off.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey guys we have been out of country, and recently have had to battle a personal family issue that has had our hands tied, and will continue to tie our hands for some time. We will be reaching out within the next week's to return people's reels. We thank you for your patience during this time, and we assure yall we aren't out to rip anyone off. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Googan said:


> looks like they took the money and ran i know another fisherman who lost their reels with them. It always the nice ones who end up screwing you


There has not been one fisherman's reel lost to us  . 
We've corrected any issues/delay from the past, or are working to do so, thanks! 
Please feel free to reach out if u want to hear the story! We're not our to get anyone, definitely not fellow fisherman!


----------

